# Verknüpfungen in CorelDraw 11 aktualisieren



## met (24. März 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe in CorelDraw 8 viele Dateien mit Verknüpfungen. Wenn ich diese jetzt mit CorelDraw 11 öffne muß ich erst alle Verknüpfungen aktualisieren um die verknüpften Elemente zu sehen.

Bearbeiten -> Verknüpfungen...

Dort muß man jede Verknüpfung anklicken, auf Quelle ändern und OK.

Bei ca. 1000 Dateien ist mir das zu umständlich, gibt's da vieleicht ein Script oder ne andere Lösung?


----------



## Christoph (24. März 2003)

Leg die Bilder dort hin wo CorelDraw sie sucht


----------



## met (24. März 2003)

Hallo hochi,
der Pfad der Verknüpfungen stimmt, nur der Type steht noch auf Corel Draw 8 und nicht auf 11. Dies wird erst beim Quelle ändern aktualisiert.


----------

